# Hs928



## bugsiegel (Dec 30, 2012)

Does the 928 wheeled machine roll easily when the wheels are disengaged from the transmission? My experience with the tracked machine is it belongs on a dolly when not in use.
Does this machine have the option of single wheel drive for easier turning or are both wheels fixed to the axle at all times?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Somebody else with actual experience with the HS928 can answer those questions better than I can. In the mean time, you can look at the owner's manuals that cover the machine here, and maybe give you an early look at them.

Honda Power Equipment: Honda Generators, Lawn Mowers, Snowblowers, Tillers


----------



## bugsiegel (Dec 30, 2012)

*928*

Here's the thing.
I have and use the 1132 track machine but it's a heavy and tanky machine for my flat driveway and moving it around even when it's in use is not so much fun.
I'm ready to change over to a wheeled machine but want to hear from someone who has experience with both types.


----------



## snow80 (Dec 31, 2012)

bugsiegel said:


> Here's the thing.
> I have and use the 1132 track machine but it's a heavy and tanky machine for my flat driveway and moving it around even when it's in use is not so much fun.
> I'm ready to change over to a wheeled machine but want to hear from someone who has experience with both types.


I only have experience with a heavy tracked Honda (HS80) and a light wheeled single stage. My neighbor had trouble getting enough traction with his wheeled heavy machine. It looked easier to turn than my tracked machine, but he had to push it or pull on it harder than I did when actually working. My gut feeling is that the benefit of the tracks when driving (we just had 3 feet in the last storm) was greater than the benefit of turning for wheels.

I also noticed that wheeled units worked well on smooth surfaces and less snow where all the snow was being removed and the wheels could touch the driveway surface. Tracks worked better in heavier snow and on my rough driveway where I had to leave more snow. The tracks had to run on snow in those conditions and tracks gave better traction on snow.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

bugsiegel said:


> Does the 928 wheeled machine roll easily when the wheels are disengaged from the transmission? My experience with the tracked machine is it belongs on a dolly when not in use.
> Does this machine have the option of single wheel drive for easier turning or are both wheels fixed to the axle at all times?


Both the Honda HS928W (W = wheel) and HS928T (T = track) have a Transmission Release Lever on the rear of the frame. This lever puts the hydrostatic transmission in a freewheel state, and allows the unit to be pushed around. It's a LOT easier with the wheel type, and those of you who've had to move any track-types can attest to the he-man aspects of that job!

None of Honda's self-propelled 2-stage snowblowers offer a single-drive wheel mode. There is a single console-mounted lever to move the unit forward, backward or remain in neutral. To steer, you must apply effort to the handlebars when the unit is in motion. Again, can be easier with wheel-types, but track-types offer higher traction/grip


----------



## spowers (Dec 4, 2012)

bugsiegel said:


> Here's the thing.
> I have and use the 1132 track machine but it's a heavy and tanky machine for my flat driveway and moving it around even when it's in use is not so much fun.
> I'm ready to change over to a wheeled machine but want to hear from someone who has experience with both types.


I had a 928 wheeled blower and recently bought a 1332 track model. The wheeled version is much easier to turn!!! The 1332 gives you 4 more horsepower and an additional 4 inches on the chute. The 1332 (like the 1132) is not for the faint of heart!


----------



## wildoats (Nov 27, 2013)

I have had both of the Honda's, The wheel version bucket seemed way to light, It liked to ride up on the snow, the tracked version harder to turn but sure digs in nice.


----------



## Saint Paul (Dec 6, 2013)

Original question: "Does the 928 wheeled machine roll easily when the wheels are disengaged from the transmission?"

Yes, you can move it when the wheels are disengaged. But you have to remember this is a heavy machine and requires some muscle to move it around. Generally, I have found it is easier to pull it (backwards) and then push it forward for final positioning (e.g. when you are storing it at the end of the season).


----------



## JSteinhoff (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes, simple to move when disengaged..

Cheers


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

bugsiegel said:


> Does the 928 wheeled machine roll easily when the wheels are disengaged from the transmission? My experience with the tracked machine is it belongs on a dolly when not in use.
> Does this machine have the option of single wheel drive for easier turning or are both wheels fixed to the axle at all times?


Yes... the wheeled machine basically free wheels when the transmission is disengaged. Both wheels are driving at all times but turning the wheeled machine is no problem at all on any surface, but it is very easy on a snow covered driveway.


----------

